# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine podružnice - Rodine aktivnosti širom RH >  split-prezentacija platnenih pelena :)

## zrinka

tko zeli doci, vidjeti i opipati pelene, te saznati kako se upotrebljavaju i zasto smo presli na ovu vrstu pelena, neka nam se pridruzi na kavi sutra

meni pase sutra ujutro, nemam ideje gdje, merkator mozda? ili negdje uz  more 

mozete dobiti i rodine letke i brosure te saznati o udruzi sve sto vas zanima....

----------


## Mayaa

> tko zeli doci, vidjeti i opipati pelene, te saznati kako se upotrebljavaju i zasto smo presli na ovu vrstu pelena, neka nam se pridruzi na kavi sutra
> 
> meni pase sutra ujutro, nemam ideje gdje, merkator mozda? ili negdje uz  more 
> 
> mozete dobiti i rodine letke i brosure te saznati o udruzi sve sto vas zanima....


odlično, bravo, bravo  :D 
meni isto paše ujutro, samo jel ti mercator zgodan za baratat pelenama tamo ?
reci di i kad, šta se mene tiče možemo i kod mene doma ispod klime   :Wink:  
jedino šta sam u centru pa je malo zayeb radi parkiranja.

----------


## vanjci

na firulama u kupacima u plicaku  :Saint:  ????

----------


## zrinka

meni je svejedno gdje

markator mi je pao na pamet zbog klime 
ali mozemo i negde u gradu, u hladu  :Smile: 

vanjci,. mislim da necu sutra na firule, moram vise kupiti novi kupaci  :Smile:

----------


## vanjci

ma ja se samo zezala u skladu sa onim drugim topicom o kupanju  :Wink:

----------


## zrinka

pa onda ajde i ti u grad, a?  :Smile: 
i ponesi svoje rucne radove - pelene

----------


## vanjci

ne ja sam zapocela sezonu kupanja nema vise nigdi drugo  :Wink:   prevruce je  :Sad:

----------


## zrinka

mayya, ja krecem u grad pa mi se javi na mob da vidimo di cemo se nac...
ako je jos tko zainteresiran, neka mi se javi (moze na rodin mob-imate na portalu, pa ce vam oni dati moj broj)

----------

